
Ecology and Economics for Pandemic Prevention - sradman
https://www.ecohealthalliance.org/2020/07/to-prevent-pandemics-invest-in-conservation
======
sradman
Paper by Peter Daszak et al:

[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6502/379](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6502/379)

